# Famiglia: infedelta' coniugi in aumento



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

*Famiglia: infedelta' coniugi in aumento*

24 Ottobre 2010 15:54

(ANSA) -                           ROMA            -  Cresce in Italia il numero delle infedelta' coniugali. La citta' dove si tradisce di piu' e' Milano, seguita a ruota da Roma, e i 'traditori' scelgono  la via di Facebook e affini. A fotografare i nuovi costumi delle coppie e' l'Associazione avvocati matrimonialisti italiani (Ami). Gli uomini detengono ancora il primato in tema di infedelta' coniugale: se il 55% dei mariti ha tradito almeno una volta, lo ha fatto anche il 45% delle mogli.E sei tradimenti su dieci avvengono sul luogo di lavoro.           

http://www.corriere.it/notizie-ulti...oniugi-aumento/24-10-2010/1-A_000136437.shtml



Tempi duri per i troppo buoni :cooldue: .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Famiglia: infedelta' coniugi in aumento*
> 
> 24 Ottobre 2010 15:54
> 
> ...



Questi i numeri.
Come mai questo fenomeno è in aumento?
Stiamo andando alla deriva?

O i mezzi di informazione usano schemi obsoleti per descrivere fenomeni  contemporanei?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Ottobre 2010)

Non conosciamo il metro della misura. Si dovrebbe vedere un campione fra milioni di persone per ottenere risultati abbastanza attendibili, ma nella regola vi si limita a 10 mila.

Quindi se prendo 10 mila persone da un determinato milieu, ho risultati diversi. Se prendo and esempio tutti i casi di divorzio, la percentuale sarà molto più alta, perché la causa principale dei divorzi sono i tradimenti. Se invece faccio lo stesso sondaggio in una casa di riposo, la percentuale sarà molto più bassa


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questi i numeri.
> Come mai questo fenomeno è in aumento?
> Stiamo andando alla deriva?
> 
> O i mezzi di informazione usano schemi obsoleti per descrivere fenomeni  contemporanei?


Il tradimento c'e' sempre stato e, ci sara' per sempre (secondo me), e su questo non ci piove ... oggi siamo piu' informati, perche' i mezzi di comunicazione sono sempre in aumento, si ha piu' apertura mentale nel parlarne, nel confidarsi  , che siano in aumento penso di si  tu chiedi se siamo alla deriva? SI. Molti valori sono alla deriva, si pensava che con il divorzio, la liberta' sessuale, si poteva marginare/salvare una grossa fetta delle coppie  e invece no ... la maggior parte delle coppie vuole restare insieme (anche se c'e' incompatibilita') e, regalare corne a volonta'  .

Non sono fenomeni, e' la norma da quel che leggo in giro ... quindi: Ognuno faccia da se :mrgreen: .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il tradimento c'e' sempre stato e, ci sara' per sempre (secondo me), e su questo non ci piove ... oggi siamo piu' informati, perche' i mezzi di comunicazione sono sempre in aumento, si ha piu' apertura mentale nel parlarne, nel confidarsi  , che siano in aumento penso di si  tu chiedi se siamo alla deriva? SI. Molti valori sono alla deriva, si pensava che con il divorzio, la liberta' sessuale, si poteva marginare/salvare una grossa fetta delle coppie  e invece no ... la maggior parte delle coppie vuole restare insieme (anche se c'e' incompatibilita') e, regalare corne a volonta'  .
> 
> Non sono fenomeni, e' la norma da quel che leggo in giro ... quindi: Ognuno faccia da se :mrgreen: .


Sono perfettamente d'accordo, infatti.

Molti valori che una volta costituivano l'ossatura della società non sono più tenuti in considerazione.
Però l'infedeltà sessuale fa sempre notizia, viene ampiamente analizzata e commentata dai media in generale. 
Aumenta? Pronti col sondaggio moralista.

E' questo che mi fa incazzare ( ma anche no ):
giornalmente le persone (noi) vengono tradite nelle loro aspettative dalle istituzioni e dalla vita in generale, ma sono disposte a sorvolare il tutto con un " è la vita", oppure " le cose vanno così, che vuoi farci?"

Però quando si parla del tradimento sessuale tutti pronti a stracciarsi le vesti....


----------



## xfactor (24 Ottobre 2010)

io sono su Facebook:cooldue:


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> io sono su Facebook:cooldue:



E, allora? :diffi:


----------



## xfactor (24 Ottobre 2010)

ascolta Marì ho scritto più volte che ti amo ma non ho scritto che non ti tradisco!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> ascolta Marì ho scritto più volte che ti amo ma non ho scritto che non ti tradisco!



Vuol dire che mi rassegnero' ...


:triste:




























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## xfactor (24 Ottobre 2010)

mettila cosi........leggi queste poche righe scritte  da un filosofo mio carissimo amico nonchè grande p......... 

MEGLIO UNA TORTA IN TANTI CHE UNA MERDA DA SOLO!:gabinetto:


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> mettila cosi........leggi queste poche righe scritte  da un filosofo mio carissimo amico nonchè grande p.........
> 
> MEGLIO UNA TORTA IN TANTI CHE UNA MERDA DA SOLO!:gabinetto:



*... ma proprio in questo 3d ti viene da fare certe affermazioni :incazzato:
*​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fj7-yfLlKM


----------



## amore_single (3 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> i 'traditori' scelgono  la via di Facebook e affini.


questa conferma l'altra notizia secondo cui i traditori sono stupidi :mrgreen:
SE dovessi tradire non userei mai facebook o un altro social network. vi immaginate trovarsi l'amante che commenta una mia foto.. magari con mia moglie? e quanto ci metterebbe se volesse a richiedere l'amicizia della tua compagna/ del tuo compagno un amante che magari e' stato mollato e ha voglia di vendicarsi? quello tra facebook e corna e' un mix mooolto pericoloso.. a quel punto molto meglio iscriversi a un sito specializzato in incontri tra single (e non single), che almeno sono "recinti chiusi" e se il tuo compagno non viene a sapere dell'iscrizione non rischi niente.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2010)

Credo che ad essere in crisi sia la famiglia in quanto istituzione. Si continua a credere che debba per forza funzionare e invece non funziona. E il nuovo ruolo assunto dalla donna, finalmente sempre più protagonista e meno angelo del focolare, contribuisce al cambiamento. Il tradimento come tradimento meramente sessuale, come avventura che porti una ventata di emozioni, è residuo di atteggiamento maschile e maschilista.


----------

